# At what age?



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

In light of some recent discussion on behaivor, at about what age do Male Pigeons start acting like they are in need of ..umm..affection?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*When Do Pigeons Learn About Birds & Bees ?*

My experience is that it varies somewhat according to strain. Some birds mature faster, but as a range, I would say 7 to 9 months, they will begin to notice the girls.
Of course, it can be a confusing time, what with the hormones a blasting. The levels of stress that are placed on them, can impact the course of nature. For instance, a hard training routine, such as with racing piegeons, can delay some of this behavoir.


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Another question, if they are imprinted, will they act this way towards their human?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes they will. My Angel thought I was her mate until she mated with Tiny and dumped me.
Tiny still thinks I am his other mate.
My ferals start this behavior at around 5-6 months of age.

Reti


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Oh dear! How do I break the news to him that I'm already married?


----------

